# What you can and can't take into Greenwich



## teapot (11 July 2012)

Thought I'd be useful and copy the banned and non banned lists of stuff so everyone knows before heading through the security we're going to face:

*Items that are prohibited:*

Liquids, aerosols and gels in quantities greater than 100ml. Please also read the list of
restrictions on liquids, aerosols and gels.
Alcohol
Tents, placards, spray paint or any other item which could be used to demonstrate within the venue or sabotage property
Glass bottles larger than 100ml (excluding medication contained in glass bottles)
More than one soft-sided bag of 25 litre capacity (you must be able to fit your bag under your seat)
Walkie-talkies, phone jammers and radio scanners
Personal/private wireless access points and 3G hubs (smart devices such as Android phones, iPhone and tablets are permitted inside venues, but must not be used as wireless access points to connect multiple devices)
Laser pointers and strobe lights
Items too large to be electronically screened
Bicycles, folding bikes, roller-skates and skateboards
Pets or animals (excluding service animals)
All types of knives and bladed items, including pocket knives and knives carried as part of cultural dress (excluding the Sikh article of faith kirpan/ceremonial dagger)
Offensive weapons or implements such as bayonets, flick knives, extendable batons, sharpened combs, modified belt buckles and loose blades modified into weapons
Personal protection sprays such as CS or pepper sprays
Firearms and ammunition (including replicas, component parts or any device suspected to
be a firearm)
Fireworks, explosives, flares and smoke canisters
Hazardous and toxic materials
Controlled drugs, including substances which look like controlled drugs
Items that resemble prohibited items such as replica guns or hoax explosive devices

*Items that are restricted:*

Large flags (bigger than 1 metre x 2 metres), banners and poles
Oversized hats
Large golf-style umbrellas
Large photographic and broadcast equipment over 30cm in length, including tripods and monopods. You cannot use photographic or broadcast equipment for commercial purposes unless you hold media accreditation
Excessive amounts of food
Balls, rackets, frisbees or similar objects or projectiles
Noisemakers such as hunting horns, air horns, klaxons, drums, vuvuzelas and whistles
Any objects or clothing bearing political statements or overt commercial identification intended for ambush marketing
Flags of countries not participating in the Games (this excludes the flags of nations under the umbrella of a participating country such as England, Scotland and Wales)

*Restrictions on liquids et al:*

You cannot enter London 2012 venues with liquids, aerosols and gels in quantities greater than 100ml. This includes:

All drinks, including water, alcohol, coffee, soup, syrups and yoghurts
Cosmetics and toiletries, including creams, lotions, oils, perfumes, mascara and lipsticks
Sprays, including shaving foam, hairsprays and spray deodorants
Pastes, including toothpaste
Gels, including hand sanitisers, hair and shower gel
Contact lens solution

You are allowed up to 10 containers of up to 100ml capacity each, giving a combined maximum capacity of 1 litre. Part-filled containers with a capacity greater than 100ml (excluding sun cream) are not allowed. You may bring up to 200ml of suncream, but it must be in its original packaging and in a container with a maximum capacity of 200ml.

Essential medications must not exceed a combined total of 1 litre, and we recommend you bring a prescription or letter from your doctor to accompany it.

If you have a water bottle with you, please ensure it is empty before you reach security as there are no facilities to empty bottles at the search tents. Free drinking water is available inside the venue.

You cannot bring alcohol into London 2012 venues. Alcohol is available to purchase inside most venues.

You will get through security more quickly if you keep all your liquids, aerosols and gels in a separate toiletry or plastic bag. There is no need to remove the bag containing your liquids from your main bag, unless specifically asked.

Baby food, baby milk and sterilised water are allowed into venues but must be carried in containers with a maximum capacity of 1 litre per baby. You may be asked to verify
baby food by tasting it. 

Examples include:
Soya milk for babies
Sterilised water for the baby
Formula, breast milk or cow
milk specifically for babies
Baby food of various consistencies


Everyone ready?


----------



## somethingorother (11 July 2012)

Thanks for that, i did read through the email but it's good to see it broken down again. 

Bit worried about taking my SLR and big lens, but i have found nothing so far to say i can't... So i am 

Eek, exciting


----------



## KrujaaLass (11 July 2012)

Does anyone know if you can take a baby buggy in


----------



## teapot (11 July 2012)

somethingorother said:



			Thanks for that, i did read through the email but it's good to see it broken down again. 

Bit worried about taking my SLR and big lens, but i have found nothing so far to say i can't... So i am 

Eek, exciting 

Click to expand...

Lens length is max 300mm


----------



## millimoo (11 July 2012)

Here's the buggies and baby's in arms policy...
http://tickets.london2012.custhelp....sion/L3RpbWUvMTM0MjA0NDcxOC9zaWQvbEt5Y1hVKms=


----------



## CalllyH (12 July 2012)

Jesus it's sad when it comes to this isn't it


----------



## weevil (12 July 2012)

somethingorother said:



			Bit worried about taking my SLR and big lens, but i have found nothing so far to say i can't... So i am 

Eek, exciting 

Click to expand...

Not sure how true this is but according to my colleague you are not allowed to take in "professional" camera equpiment which is defined as any camera with removable lenses so it sounds like SLRs are not allowed...


----------



## Kat (12 July 2012)

If I can't take my Bayonet I'm not going! *stamps foot*


----------



## teapot (12 July 2012)

weevil said:



			Not sure how true this is but according to my colleague you are not allowed to take in "professional" camera equpiment which is defined as any camera with removable lenses so it sounds like SLRs are not allowed...
		
Click to expand...

If that was the case, they wouldn't have put a lens length limit on surely?




Kat said:



			If I can't take my Bayonet I'm not going! *stamps foot*
		
Click to expand...

I hear you


----------



## CalllyH (12 July 2012)

Why would you take a tent?


----------



## Cassy_S (12 July 2012)

teapot said:



			If that was the case, they wouldn't have put a lens length limit on surely?
		
Click to expand...

Been reading through everything on this as I was very worried as I have just brought a DSLR camera for the Olympics, and as long as it shorter than 30cm in length (including the lens) it should be fine according to this document (see page 2), checked mine and its only 20cm.

http://www.london2012.com/mm/Document/Documents/General/01/25/44/06/Prohibitedandrestricteditemslists_Neutral.pdf


----------



## teapot (12 July 2012)

CalllyH said:



			Why would you take a tent?
		
Click to expand...

I think it's to stop people setting up camp as such - that or to stop people sleeping in the security queues


----------



## Sally Scott (13 July 2012)

Thanks for the list, but does this mean we can take shooting sticks or folding seats to the cross country-any ideas Sally


----------



## Xander (13 July 2012)

Will try to get these questions answered at my VST session.


----------



## horsemadelsie (13 July 2012)

Sally Scott said:



			Thanks for the list, but does this mean we can take shooting sticks or folding seats to the cross country-any ideas Sally
		
Click to expand...

I was wondering about this- I have a folding seat/bag thing that i was looking forward to taking (can't stand up all day, it does my back in), but read on the email that we could only take soft bags as they would need to fit under our seats- what seats? We're going to the cross country!!


----------



## domane (13 July 2012)

CalllyH said:



			Why would you take a tent?
		
Click to expand...

Durrrr!  To hide in, of course!!!


----------



## Sally Scott (13 July 2012)

Xander said:



			Will try to get these questions answered at my VST session.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you would be really helpful, i do not want to arrive at security & have it taken away-never to be seen again. I have asked customer service@ Olympics, but just get sent the prohibited list, which does not answer the question. Sally


----------



## combat_claire (13 July 2012)

CalllyH said:



			Why would you take a tent?
		
Click to expand...

To shelter from the rain!!


----------



## Stroppy Mare (13 July 2012)

teapot said:



			Excessive amounts of food

You are allowed up to 10 containers of up to 100ml capacity each, giving a combined maximum capacity of 1 litre. 

If you have a water bottle with you, please ensure it is empty before you reach security as there are no facilities to empty bottles at the search tents. Free drinking water is available inside the venue.
		
Click to expand...

So does that mean you can take a 500ml bottle in with you providing it's empty? But take your quota of 100ml bottles in of squash to fill up at the water pumps? 

And what is 'excessive amounts of food'?!


----------



## xspiralx (14 July 2012)

Stroppy Mare said:



			And what is 'excessive amounts of food'?!
		
Click to expand...

I'd like to know this too! How vague can they be really..


----------



## dieseldog (14 July 2012)

Its better than the Millennium Stadium where you are allowed no food or drink.

One ANTM excessive food is my snack


----------



## mon (14 July 2012)

Why would you need to take sun dream this weather?


----------



## Xander (15 July 2012)

Sally Scott said:



			Thank you would be really helpful, i do not want to arrive at security & have it taken away-never to be seen again. I have asked customer service@ Olympics, but just get sent the prohibited list, which does not answer the question. Sally
		
Click to expand...

The answer is - it is unclear. I wouldn't risk taking anything expensive.

There will be some seating areas out on the course. Sorry couldn't be more help, but I couldn't get a definitive answer, even though folding seats are not on the prohibited list (would it ft through an airport-style scanner, or in a small rucksack - plus your lunch?). Perhaps someone else could have a go at asking?

Re the excessive amounts of food - a packed lunch will be fine. I guess 'excessive' means more than one person can reasonably eat. And No Booze.
The problem is that they need to get 50k people through the door within a reasonable time frame and if everyone starts arguing the toss that won't be possible. It then becomes easier to confiscate stuff, rather than let you through ....

You can take an empty water bottle and 100ml of squash.


----------

